# Oregon, fish, snake ID, update.



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Been a wild ride, the plan is possibly relocate to Salem, done a little fishing now that a job is secured.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice lil'bass.
Back in SoCal we called those Gopher snakes.
Some type of Stonefish.
Fishin, fishin and more fishin.


----------



## fishinbug (Jan 1, 2016)

A sculpin?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Snake has a pattern like a garter snake but too big....Fish looks like a toad fish but got some weird coloring. Glad you are adjusting up there!!!!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

You made it through the winter, how bad was it? Beautiful scenery, glad to see your finding some fish.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

It is a _'Pacific Gopher Snake'_.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

DLo said:


> You made it through the winter, how bad was it? Beautiful scenery, glad to see your finding some fish.


Wild!

For weeks I asked everyone what to expect, and their reply was "1-2 inches at most" 

Well, they officially had the second most snowfall in the towns history, we lost power for almost 4 days, and noone could get anywhere because their prius' aren't 4 wheel drive 

It was fun though, I had chains I got to try out for the first time, being in the cold house kinda sucked but I still made it to work. Being at the central hardware store when things like that happen is wild for sure 

Didn't fish much all winter, we lost 1 duffel bag during the entire move, and it had all my winter/hunting clothes In it.


----------

